# Ihr möchtet PCGH.de mitgestalten?



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

Ihr möchtet selbst über spannende, neue PC-Komponenten, Peripherie und PC-Spiele berichten, habt aber noch keine Plattform dafür? Ihr kennt euch mit alter Hardware oder Retro-Spielen gut aus? Ihr möchtet neben Studium oder Job Geld verdienen? Dann solltet ihr euch noch heute bewerben.

PCGH sucht freie Autoren (m, w, d), die das Team von PCGH.de an Wochentagen & Wochenenden, morgens oder abends verstärken. Die Aufgaben werden frühzeitig abgestimmt und organisiert, so können wir auch individuelle Wünsche bei der Planung eingehen. Gearbeitet wird im hauseigenen Content Management System.

Das solltet ihr mitbringen:


Sattelfeste Rechtschreibung, gute Englischkenntnisse
Lust auf PC-Hardware und PC-Spiele
Motiviert, sich in Themen einzuarbeiten
Mindestalter 18 Jahre
Und wie geht es weiter?

Schreibt uns eine kurze Bewerbung an bewerbungen@computec.de mit einigen Arbeitsproben oder anderweitigen Referenzen unter dem Betreff "Freie Mitarbeit PCGH" direkt an den PCGH-Chef Thilo Bayer. Falls ihr längere Fachartikel mit Fokus auf Praxisthemen schreiben möchtet, gebt das bitte mit an. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.


----------



## Neuer_User (8. Juni 2022)

Hat noch keiner Lust gehabt, oder macht ihr das alle heimlich?  Ab wievielen Stunden kann man denn anfangen? Oder vergebt ihr einfach einen Pool an Aufgaben und dann nimmt man sich etwas?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juni 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Hat noch keiner Lust gehabt, oder macht ihr das alle heimlich?  Ab wievielen Stunden kann man denn anfangen? Oder vergebt ihr einfach einen Pool an Aufgaben und dann nimmt man sich etwas?



Wir suchen da eigentlich ständig und sind sehr flexibel bei Aufgaben und Stunden...


----------



## Helmi2019 (2. Juli 2022)

Bei mir hängt es leider an Englisch und den Referenzen. Daher geht das leider nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juli 2022)

Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt es leider an Englisch und den Referenzen. Daher geht das leider nicht.



Hi,

Zu den Referenzen: Woher kommt denn das Interesse an Hardware? Und wie meinst Du das genau mit dem Englischen? Danke und Grüße


----------



## Helmi2019 (5. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Zu den Referenzen: Woher kommt denn das Interesse an Hardware? Und wie meinst Du das genau mit dem Englischen? Danke und Grüße



Wünsche schönen Abend,

Privat.  Schon immer ein Liebhaber von Technik (speziell PC Technik) gehabt. (Jetzt Enthusiast).

Eine Bewerbung in die Branche ist immer an meinem fehlenden Verständnis der Englischen Sprache gescheitert.

Daher nur die Info dass es Interessenten gibt nur wissen diese dass ohne Englisch Kenntnisse da nicht viel zu machen ist.

Ob man nun Privat Arch Linux mit btrfs konfiguriert und  benutzt oder PC mit Wasserkühlung zusammenbaut hat keinen Einfluss. Das ist ja auch ein großer Unterschied.

Herzlichst
Phillip


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2022)

Von den aktuellen PCGH-Redakteuren können die wenigsten professionelle IT-Kenntnisse aus ihrer Zeit vor PCGH nachweisen. Aber gerade weil wir so viele Nerds haben erkennen wir normalerweise schnell, ob die persönlich-private Geschichte der eigenen PC-Begeisterung ehrlich oder geflunkert war.

Englisch ist für die Online-Berichterstattung allerdings schwer verzichtbar. Man muss es zwar nicht aktiv schreiben, aber sehr wohl passiv verstehen können – Pressemitteilungen werden selten auf Deutsch herausgegeben und Leaks praktisch nie.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juli 2022)

Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Wünsche schönen Abend,
> 
> Privat.  Schon immer ein Liebhaber von Technik (speziell PC Technik) gehabt. (Jetzt Enthusiast).
> 
> ...



Also wenn Du eigene, größere Artikel schreiben möchtest, dann brauchst Du dafür kein Englisch. Als Autor von News ist Englisch natürlich schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## Helmi2019 (6. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Von den aktuellen PCGH-Redakteuren können die wenigsten professionelle IT-Kenntnisse aus ihrer Zeit vor PCGH nachweisen. Aber gerade weil wir so viele Nerds haben erkennen wir normalerweise schnell, ob die persönlich-private Geschichte der eigenen PC-Begeisterung ehrlich oder geflunkert war.
> 
> Englisch ist für die Online-Berichterstattung allerdings schwer verzichtbar. Man muss es zwar nicht aktiv schreiben, aber sehr wohl passiv verstehen können – Pressemitteilungen werden selten auf Deutsch herausgegeben und Leaks praktisch nie.


Einen schönen Guten Abend,

Das überrascht mich jetzt schon ein wenig.

Das Arch Wiki z.B. ist in Deutsch bei weitem nicht so genau wie in Englisch. Bleibt einem manchmal nichts anderes übrig.

Naja, verstanden habe ich das zum teil schon, nur kann man das eher Erfahrung als Englischkenntnisse nennen. Zum Teil kann man mit Logik und Erfahrung diese Texte im Sinn übersetzen.
Für die absolute Sicherheit nehme ich dann deepl.

Dass Pressemitteilungen im Hardware bereich meist in englisch sind ist mir nicht neu. Danke  für die Offenheit.

Das bestätigt was ich sage. Aber ein hoffnungsloser  PC vernarrter bin ich trotz dem  . Dann mache ich das halt "nur" Privat.

Für den Fall dass mir mal etwas einfällt das ich beitragen kann habe ich ja gesehen dass ich einen Artikel einreichen kann.

Zur Info: (keine Antwort nötig)
PS: Schade dass ein Abo ohne Paypal nicht möglich ist. Wollte gerade ein digitales Abo abschließen.

Merci
Einen schönen Abend
Macht bitte bei PCGH weiter so.

Danke für eure Arbeit.

Herzlichst
Phillip


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn Du eigene, größere Artikel schreiben möchtest, dann brauchst Du dafür kein Englisch. Als Autor von News ist Englisch natürlich schon sehr wichtig.



Das habe ich gewusst. Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


Herzlichst
Phillip


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juli 2022)

Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Zur Info: (keine Antwort nötig)
> PS: Schade dass ein Abo ohne Paypal nicht möglich ist. Wollte gerade ein digitales Abo abschließen.


Hallo,

Also Plus ist nur mit Paypall möglich, ja. Unser "normales" Digitalabo mit PDF, App und Plus geht aber auch mit anderen Bezahlformen.


----------



## Helmi2019 (8. Juli 2022)

Habe ich gestern auch bemerkt. Auf der Seite von Computec. Das Heft Abo über 2 Jahre, ist bereits am laufen. Super Hefte aber die kannte ich ja schon durch Einzelkäufe. Schönes Wochenende. Grüße aus München


----------



## Hannesjooo (1. August 2022)

Hi. Ich lese nun wirklich schon ewig eure News und Hardwaretests Online und noch länger in der Hefte
Form war allerdings immer ein großer Fan von PC Action und deren witzigen und lockeren Art.
Gerne würde ich solche Artikel verfassen.
Vielleicht kann man humorvolle und nostalgische Artikel verfassen, bei Hardwaretests ist dies ja eher schwierig,
da ja eine objektive und fachliche Auseinandersetzung gefragt ist. Mein Englisch ist auf einem mittlerem Buisenes
Niveau und englische Texte kann ich gut lesen und verstehen, aber meine Aussprache ist, äh, recht eigen .
Mit Computer beschäftige ich mich schon seit ich 1987. Mit einem C64 fing alles an, in unserem Familienhaushalt gab es auch noch den SX64, etwas später den C128 und den Amiga 500. Dann einige Zeit lang den i286 und Gott sei Dank schnell darauf den ersten wirklich brauchbaren PC mit einem Am386DX40. Ich hatte mich lange über den 286 lustig gemacht, der war wirklich schlecht im Vergleich zum 500, aber als ich Cyberia, Rebel Assault und C&C1 auf dem386 spielte, war der Amiga schnell erstmal egal. Habe damals selbstständig aufgerüstet und als 12 Jähriger eine Soundblaster 16 und ein 4-Fach CD-Rom eingebaut und sagend hafte 8 MB Arbeitsspeicher.
Meinen ersten Pentium PC bekam ich zur Konfirmation, alle anderen hatten sich ein Mofa oder so gewünscht, ich nicht ...
Ich bin seit langem PC Nerd und Commodore Nostalgiker. Sehe aber vieles mit einem humorvollen und satirischen Auge.
Ich würde mich freuen, für euch ein paar Artikel zu verfassen,
LG Johannes


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2022)

Wie ist denn hier der Zeitansatz den man grundsätzlich hat? Lust hätte ich ja schon da mal was zu machen bei PCGH, Zeit ist aber immer so eine Sache bei mir.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn hier der Zeitansatz den man grundsätzlich hat? Lust hätte ich ja schon da mal was zu machen bei PCGH, Zeit ist aber immer so eine Sache bei mir.


Das kann ich so pauschal nicht beantworten. Hängt ganz davon ab, ob Du eher Newsschreiber bist oder eher Autor von längeren Artikeln. Und dann weiß ich ja auch nicht, wie schnell Du schreiben kannst. :


----------



## Saulerus (11. November 2022)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, ich habe grundsätzlich großes Interesse an einer solchen Stelle, allerdings habe ich bisher noch keinerlei Arbeitsproben vorzuweisen. Ist das automatisch ein Ausschlusskriterium, oder kann man trotzdem versuchen sich auf eine Stelle als freier Autor zu bewerben?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. November 2022)

Arbeitsproben kann man auch neu erstellen. 
Was du bislang gemacht hast (oder auch nicht) geht aus dem Lebenslauf und den im Motivationsschreiben genannten Interessen hervor. Die Arbeitsproben dagegen sollen zeigen, in welcher Qualität du Artikel selbständig verfassen kannst und dafür ist es egal, ob der eingereichte Text jemals veröffentlicht wurde. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich sogar frisch erstellte Arbeitsproben bevorzugen, denn dann können wir auch Themenwahl und Stilentscheidungen explizit an dem messen, was für PCGH angemessen wäre. Artikel, die für andere Plattformen erstellt wurden, spiegeln dagegen deren Themenschwerpunkte und deren Balance zwischen  Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Informationstiefe und Umfang wieder.

Das macht es oft schwer zu erkennen, ob ein Bewerber beispielsweise technische Inhalte auf PCGH-Niveau erklären kann. Ein Kaffeemaschinen-Blog, der erst einmal erklärt, wie man eine Kapsel aus der Schachtel nimmt oder ein Dossier zu kapazitiven Effekten an Microbumps auf GaAs-5G-Transcievern wollen eben explizit nicht das neuste Geforce-TDP-Gerücht hinsichtlich seiner Plausibilität einordnen.


----------

